# Perdido Pass



## gulfdreamin (Jul 7, 2008)

We will be coming down from Tenn. Sunday and just wanted to find out about the east side of the pass. Any luck from under the pass at night?


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

i know there are redfish on both sides of the bridge as well as flounder, ladyfish, bluefish...good time of year to fish from shore...best of luck...


----------



## CJF (Feb 12, 2008)

I went last thursday morning. got 5 or 6 nice size reds. between 6 and 10 pounds when the tide was still. got em on cut mullet.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Don't limit yourself to one area at the pass. A friend of mine caught two reds the other night on the east side working cut mullet up and down the beach. I talked to another guy who caught two nice reds on the west side fishing in the area where along the bulkhead there are no lights. He was using squid. So if something isnt working then change it up a little. I am suppose to go on the 16th.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I personally haven't started fishing for reds in the pass yet, but a lot of our customers are getting them on the inside pocket of the east jetty on the incoming tide using mullet or fresh cut skipjack. Large live shrimp will work as well but tend to get picked at by pinfish and skipjacks. most of the fish right now are in the 8-14lb. range but will soon start to average 15-20 in the next few weeks as the water temps come down.


----------

